# Amplificador  de termocupla y biestable a transistor y tiristor?



## Reiy (Nov 9, 2008)

alguien podria decirme que es un amplificador  de termocupla y un biestable a transistor y tiristor


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2008)

Biestable es un circuito que puede presentar 2 estados posibles (prefijo BI ) "0" o "1" y se cambian mediante un pulso.

Biestable a tiristor
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/files/biestable_a_tiristor_208.jpg

Biestable a transistor
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=7735

El amplificador para termocupla permite adaptar el bajo nivel de tensión de una termocupla a un circuito (Por ejemplo) conversor AD (Para poder medir), comparador (Para encender o apagar algo según su temperatura). 

Amplificador para termocupla compensado por juntura fría
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/files/amplificador_para_termocupla_117.jpg


----------



## Reiy (Nov 9, 2008)

pero en un fin  que es una termocupla?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2008)

Reiy dijo:
			
		

> alguien podria decirme *que es un amplificador  de termocupla* y un biestable a transitor y tiristor


Si te decidieras sobre que cosa quieres consultar seria mas fácil contestarte

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Efecto_Seebeck
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Termopar


----------



## Reiy (Nov 9, 2008)

bueno primero que es una termocupla?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2008)

Reiy dijo:
			
		

> bueno primero que es una termocupla?


¿ Leíste los link´s que te puse en el comentario anterior ?


----------



## Reiy (Nov 9, 2008)

si vi algo,hablan de las temperatura que se produce entre dos metales y que produce una carga y esto se usa como sensor de temperatura,peri sigo sin entender lo exacto...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2008)

Esos 2 metales distintos al estar soldados en un punto (Juntura) forman la termocupla, (Efecto Seebeck) al recibir temperatura generan una tensión directamente proporcional a la temperatura, mayor temperatura, mayor tensión eléctrica.
La relación temperatura-tensión es de valor conocido (Con mucha precisión), es decir que midiendo la tensión eléctrica entre los conductores de la termocupla se puede conocer con exactitud la temperatura de la juntura (Punto de soldadura)
Existen varios tipos de termocuplas, cada una adecuada a un rango de temperatura: 
*Tipos de termopares *
*Tipo K *(Cromo (Ni-Cr) Chromel / Aluminio (aleación de Ni -Al) Alumel): con una amplificadora variedad de aplicaciones, está disponible a un bajo costo y en una variedad de sondas. Tienen un rango de temperatura de -200 ºC a +1.372 ºC y una sensibilidad 41µV/°C aprox. Posee buena resistencia a la oxidación.
*Tipo E* (Cromo / Constantán (aleación de Cu-Ni)): No son magnéticos y gracias a su sensibilidad, son ideales para el uso en bajas temperaturas, en el ámbito criogénico. Tienen una sensibilidad de 68 µV/°C.
*Tipo J* (Hierro / Constantán): debido a su limitado rango, el tipo J es menos popular que el K. Son ideales para usar en viejos equipos que no aceptan el uso de termopares más modernos. El tipo J no puede usarse a temperaturas superiores a 760 ºC ya que una abrupta transformadorrmación magnética causa una descalibración permanente. Tienen un rango de -40ºC a +750ºC y una sensibilidad de ~52 µV/°C. Es afectado por la corrosión.
*Tipo N* (Nicrosil (Ni-Cr-Si / Nisil (Ni-Si)): es adecuado para mediciones de alta temperatura gracias a su elevada estabilidad y resistencia a la oxidación de altas temperaturas, y no necesita del platino utilizado en los tipos B, R y S que son más caros.

Por otro lado, los termopares tipo B, R y S son los más estables, pero debido a su baja sensibilidad (10 µV/°C aprox.) generalmente son usados para medir altas temperaturas (superiores a 300 ºC).
*Tipo B* (Platino (Pt)-Rodio (Rh)): son adecuados para la medición de altas temperaturas superiores a 1.800 ºC. El tipo B por lo general presentan el mismo resultado a 0 ºC y 42 ºC debido a su curva de temperatura/voltaje.
*Tipo R *(Platino (Pt)-Rodio (Rh)): adecuados para la medición de temperaturas de hasta 1.300 ºC. Su baja sensibilidad (10 µV/°C) y su elevado precio quitan su atractivo.
*Tipo S* (Platino / Rodio): ideales para mediciones de altas temperaturas hasta los 1.300 ºC, pero su baja sensibilidad (10 µV/°C) y su elevado precio lo convierten en un instrumento no adecuado para el uso general. Debido a su elevada estabilidad, el tipo S es utilizado para la calibración universal del punto de fusión del oro (1064,43 °C).


----------



## Reiy (Nov 9, 2008)

ahh ya,gracias amigo por la información ,entonces que es lo que hace el amplificador en si?subir esta tension  o que?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2008)

Eso ya te lo he comentado aquí

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/148765/


----------



## Reiy (Nov 9, 2008)

ah si  ya gracias amigo,voy aprendiendo y aunque realmente me gustaria verlo funsionando para tener un mejor entendimiento pues voy adelantando con esto y ya tengo la idea


----------



## Reiy (Nov 16, 2008)

si amigo  pero hay algo que no medo claro,sobre los biestables,dices que puden tener dos estadop y demas,pero en un fin sigo sin entender ,para que se usan,cual es su aplicavilidad?


----------



## j05142 (Jun 14, 2009)

Alguien puede ayudarme a construir un biestable con transistores...estaba indagando y logre armar uno pero solo hace el enganche del pulso una sola vez....alguien me puede mandar el circuito por favor...gracias.


----------

